# Logiciel de conversion video



## pop621 (6 Août 2011)

Salut à tous,

Quel logiciel de conversion utilisez vous?
Je voudrais convertir mes vidéos .avi .mkv ... pour les ajouter dans iTunes et ainsi les lire sur mon ATV2. Quel logiciel vous me conseillez?

Merci


----------



## Rem64 (6 Août 2011)

quicktime peut le faire avec l'exportation mpeg4 je sais que ça marche avec iphone


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Août 2011)

Handbrake est nickel et très facile à utiliser !
Tu le trouveras gratuitement ici:
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche42147-handbrake.html


----------



## Pharrel (9 Août 2011)

Sur le mac app store j'ai trouver un logiciel gratuit miro video converter


----------

